# Snowdown Colliery Working Man Club - Feb 11



## tank2020 (Feb 7, 2011)

Had a nose around Snowdown's Working Man Club, sad to see it in such a state, a hub of the community, were all ths sporting events and social events for the surronding villages would be organised. Is now the victim of vandalism and scrap metal hunters.

Still plenty of signs of what was before, and a couple of full size snooker tables remain, to big for the local garden sheds i guess. Makes me wonder how many 18 birthday parties have been held there, weddings and christenings, how many bums on them seats over time, amount of times someone has been hustled on the snooker tables.

Snowdown Colliery - http://www.dover.gov.uk/kentcoal/exhibition/snowdown.asp



























































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great pics. Plenty of stuff still around at Snowdown if you know where to look. A legendary bit of the Kent Coalfield long since departed. The hottest coal face in the country, so plenty of post work cooling down done in this particular establishment I guess!
Thanks for sharing
GDZ


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 8, 2011)

Planning on doing the remaining colliery buildings, but every time I go there security is camped around the buildings


----------

